# What size Bō to get



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey guys, What size Bo staff should I get.

I’m around 5ft7


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 19, 2020)

What does your teacher suggest?

Different methods may prescribe a different size staff.  It may or may not depend on your height.  So there is no simple and obvious answer.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 19, 2020)

i thought the general rule of thumb was a couple of CM over your head.  Or forehead, i forget which one just now.   So its just slightly taller than you are.  

But above comment, if you are using it as a spear generally longer is used and can be used as opposed to if you are using it like a club and spear.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 19, 2020)

Rat said:


> i thought the general rule of thumb was a couple of CM over your head.  Or forehead, i forget which one just now.   So its just slightly taller than you are.
> 
> But above comment, if you are using it as a spear gnerally longer is used and can be sued as opposed to if you are using it like a club and spear.



About an inch or two higher than your head is the general guideline most kobudo instructors I know use.  It is a starting point.  At 5' 7'', the OP might find the standard 6' staff to be difficult to manipulate unless it is one of the ultralight modern ones.  A few of my shorter adult students that stuck with kobudo eventually had custom staves made for them appropriately sized for their height.

Depends on the style.  As always ask your teacher.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah, there is no simple answer.  What style?  Twirling-swinging Chinese, or harder hitting Okinawan?  This may influence the weight, thickness and flexibility of the wood.  The most most common length for a bo is 6 ft (originally_ roku-shaku_ which is about the same) so in most cases, a little taller/close to same, as Western male average.  However, the Okinawans were sometimes just over 5 ft tall, so their bo's were much longer relative to their height. So you should be fine with something at 6 ft.  

But, ask your teacher (if you even have one) what is best.  If you are just going to teach yourself, bo size won't matter as you will not be doing it right, anyway.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 19, 2020)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> Hey guys, What size Bo staff should I get.
> 
> I’m around 5ft7



My son is 5’6” and he uses a 6' bo.


----------



## Graywalker (Sep 19, 2020)

I agree with the others, ask your instructor, what will it be used for and most importantly, how does it feel to you.


----------



## jobo (Sep 20, 2020)

dancingalone said:


> About an inch or two higher than your head is the general guideline most kobudo instructors I know use.  It is a starting point.  At 5' 7'', the OP might find the standard 6' staff to be difficult to manipulate unless it is one of the ultralight modern ones.  A few of my shorter adult students that stuck with kobudo eventually had custom staves made for them appropriately sized for their height.
> 
> Depends on the style.  As always ask your teacher.


custom made?  thats a bit extravagant, couldnt they just saw 4 inches of the one they had?


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 20, 2020)

jobo said:


> custom made?  thats a bit extravagant, couldnt they just saw 4 inches of the one they had?



That's what we always did as Jacob grew.

We always bought the regular hardwood bos and cut them to 6 inches longer than he was tall.  Once he got the same height...we ordered a new one.

He was given a purple heartwood bo that just now got tall enough to start using......we aren't cutting it....lol.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 21, 2020)

jobo said:


> custom made?  thats a bit extravagant, couldnt they just saw 4 inches of the one they had?



Extravagant?  Well, it is surely more costly.  I have custom made kobudo items.  A few bo.  Some tunfa.  Some sai.  An eku.  Some are made from exotic woods which are more expensive.  I even own a custom-forged katana.  That was the cheaper route than buying an antique, and the quality is top notch.  I enjoy using my toys.  

We spend resources on what is important to us.  Some people like to travel.  Some like cars.  Some improve their homes or send their kids to good schools.  <shrugs>  Money is just a tool ultimately.  Use it wisely.


----------



## jobo (Sep 21, 2020)

dancingalone said:


> Extravagant?  Well, it is surely more costly.  I have custom made kobudo items.  A few bo.  Some tunfa.  Some sai.  An eku.  Some are made from exotic woods which are more expensive.  I even own a custom-forged katana.  That was the cheaper route than buying an antique, and the quality is top notch.  I enjoy using my toys.
> 
> We spend resources on what is important to us.  Some people like to travel.  Some like cars.  Some improve their homes or send their kids to good schools.  <shrugs>  Money is just a tool ultimately.  Use it wisely.


well i agree with your sentaments, but im not sure spend loads on a custom made broom handle  is sensible


----------



## lklawson (Sep 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> custom made?  thats a bit extravagant, couldnt they just saw 4 inches of the one they had?


One of my students is a woodworker.  He's made a number of fighting cudgels from Hickory.  They are not outrageously priced.

I could get you a price on a Bo, Jo, Hanbo, or whatever if you'd like.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 22, 2020)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> Hey guys, What size Bo staff should I get.


If you hold your stick about 1 ft from one end, when you swing your stick vertically, the other end of your stick won't hit on the ground, that will be the proper stick length.

The proper stick length has to do with what kind of stick technique that you intend to train. You don't want your stick length to prevent you from training certain stick technique.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

Rat said:


> i thought the general rule of thumb was a couple of CM over your head.  Or forehead, i forget which one just now.   So its just slightly taller than you are.
> 
> But above comment, if you are using it as a spear generally longer is used and can be used as opposed to if you are using it like a club and spear.


That answer is based on nothing. Some styles are quite specific on their recommended/specified staff characteristics, and those specs may or may not be based on the size of the individual. Some styles don't much care.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

jobo said:


> custom made?  thats a bit extravagant, couldnt they just saw 4 inches of the one they had?


Some folks really like their weapons. They spend a good bit on one, but then it's a one-time expenditure. I've never spent much on mine, but I've spent plenty on other hobbies, so I can see the motivation.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

jobo said:


> well i agree with your sentaments, but im not sure spend loads on a custom made broom handle  is sensible


Nor, really, is spending loads on a really nice hand saw when a cheaper model will do the work. But there's a satisfaction in a really nice tool, even when it doesn't do a better job. And there is a different feel to things like purpleheart wood. Even a dowel of that stuff (not a "staff") runs upward of $70.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

lklawson said:


> One of my students is a woodworker.  He's made a number of fighting cudgels from Hickory.  They are not outrageously priced.
> 
> I could get you a price on a Bo, Jo, Hanbo, or whatever if you'd like.
> 
> ...


Kirk, I'd be interested in his price for a bo. Anything in the vicinity of 6'.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 23, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Kirk, I'd be interested in his price for a bo. Anything in the vicinity of 6'.


I'll touch base with him.

Do you have a wood preference?  Diameter?  Are you wanting uniform thickness or tapered?

Here's his FB page:
Medlin's Good Wood

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 23, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> And there is a different feel to things like purpleheart wood. Even a dowel of that stuff (not a "staff") runs upward of $70



We had told Jacob that once he stopped growing  we would look into buying a purple heart wood bo......luckily Jacob's sensei gave one to Jacob that belonged to his sensei....so it has some sentimental value....plus it saved me some money, lol.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

lklawson said:


> I'll touch base with him.
> 
> Do you have a wood preference?  Diameter?  Are you wanting uniform thickness or tapered?
> 
> ...


Uniform thickness. I've been contemplating a hickory bo for a while.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> We had told Jacob that once he stopped growing  we would look into buying a purple heart wood bo......luckily Jacob's sensei gave one to Jacob that belonged to his sensei....so it has some sentimental value....plus it saved me some money, lol.


That's a bit of luck, there. I've had my hands on a purple heart bo once, and loved the feel of it.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 24, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> That answer is based on nothing. Some styles are quite specific on their recommended/specified staff characteristics, and those specs may or may not be based on the size of the individual. Some styles don't much care.


I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


As has been said, different systems will have different recommendations on staff length, based on their training and technical methodology.  Length can vary tremendously.  Wing Chun uses a staff that can be something like 10-12 feet long. 

The OP has not given further details of what system he trains or what the methodology is.  We don’t even know with certainty that it is Japanese or Okinawan.  People often use the term “bo” for staff, regardless of the source of their material, at least until they become more educated on the topic.  If the OP is in fact training in a Chinese method, then the length of the staff can vary tremendously.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


Based on what something? Where are you getting this general rule of thumb from? It doesn't make sense as a rule since different styles use different size staffs.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


The length of your staff depends on what skill do you intend to train.

If you want to hold at

- 1/3 and 2/3 spots, the length may depend on your height (double heads staff).
- one end of your staff, the length can be as long as you can handle (single head staff).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


It's a generalization, not a general rule of thumb. It's only based on something if we know anything about his training or style. Otherwise, it's just quoting a number that may or may not have application.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> As has been said, different systems will have different recommendations on staff length, based on their training and technical methodology.  Length can vary tremendously.  Wing Chun uses a staff that can be something like 10-12 feet long.
> 
> The OP has not given further details of what system he trains or what the methodology is.  We don’t even know with certainty that it is Japanese or Okinawan.  People often use the term “bo” for staff, regardless of the source of their material, at least until they become more educated on the topic.  If the OP is in fact training in a Chinese method, then the length of the staff can vary tremendously.



I am aware it has, and its common sense.  The dispute is the claim that it is "based on nothing" when it is based on something.    And i belive i wrote, for general staff work and not using it more as a spear or more as a club, so in the middle and for the height catergoirsation given.  The catorgy is reletive to your height as well, and bo's go from slightly above your head height to higher to be bo's.   (if i recall the definition correctly)


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> I am aware it has, and its common sense.  The dispute is the claim that it is "based on nothing" when it is based on something.    And i belive i wrote, for general staff work and not using it more as a spear or more as a club, so in the middle and for the height catergoirsation given.  The catorgy is reletive to your height as well, and bo's go from slightly above your head height to higher to be bo's.   (if i recall the definition correctly)


Ok it’s based on something, but you have no idea if that something is at all relevant in this instance.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Ok it’s based on something, but you have no idea if that something is at all relevant in this instance.



Seperate argument.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> Seperate argument.


Ok, I think the point is we don’t have enough info from the OP to really suggest with any certainty how long the staff should be.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> I am aware it has, and its common sense.  The dispute is the claim that it is "based on nothing" when it is based on something.    And i belive i wrote, for general staff work and not using it more as a spear or more as a club, so in the middle and for the height catergoirsation given.  The catorgy is reletive to your height as well, and bo's go from slightly above your head height to higher to be bo's.   (if i recall the definition correctly)


It's still not based on something. Unless your inaccurate belief on what general staff work is counts as something. There is no such thing as 'general staff work' which is why your claim is bonkers.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> It's still not based on something. Unless your inaccurate belief on what general staff work is counts as something. There is no such thing as 'general staff work' which is why your claim is bonkers.


Well to be fair, an overactive imagination is still _something_...


----------



## lklawson (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


The same issue of "how long" shows up with Quarterstaff too.  Some will specify 6' and others up to 8'.  IIRC there are some references to even longer.

George Silver says:

"To know the perfect length of your short staff, or half pike, forest bill, partisan, or glaive, or such like weapons of vantage and perfect lengths, you shall stand upright, holding the staff upright close by your body, with your left hand, reaching with your right hand your staff as high as you can, and then allow to that length a space to set both your hands, when you come to fight, wherein you may conveniently strike, thrust, and ward, & that is the just length to be made according to your stature. And this note, that these lengths will commonly fall out to be eight or nine foot long, and will fit, although not just, the statures of all men without any hindrance at all unto them in their fight, because in any weapon wherein the hands may be removed, and at liberty, to make the weapon longer of shorter in fight at his pleasure, a foot of the staff being behind the backmost hand does no harm. And wherefore these weapons ought to be of the lengths aforesaid, and no shorter, these are the reasons: If they should be shorter, then the long staff, morris pike, and such like weapons over and above the perfect length, should have great advantage over them, because he may come boldly and safe without any guard or ward, to the place where he may thrust home, and at every thrust put him in danger of his life, then can the long staff, the morris pike, or any longer weapon lie nowhere within the compass of the true cross, to cross and uncross, whereby he may safely pass home to the place, where he may strike or thrust him that has the long weapon, in the head, face, or body at his pleasure."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> I can assure you, its very much based on something.   thats meant to be a general purpose rule of thumb, its meant to be slightly taller than you to be said staff and thats the size you should get if you are looking for said size of staff.


The longer weapon always has advantage over the short weapon.






The hot weapon also has advantage over the cold weapon.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Longer weapon does not always have the advantage.  For starters, it depends on the terrain and how much space is available, as well as tactics.  Example:  in a thick forest with heavy understory, I give the advantage to the guy with tomahawk and long knife, over the pikeman. 

In open ground with lots of room, I give advantage to the guy with a six foot staff over the lone pikeman with a 14 foot pike.  

In open ground with lots of room, I give the advantage to a group of three or four pikemen over one or two guys with six-foot staffs or longswords.

That is in general.  Exceptions may apply.  Ones mileage may vary.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2020)

lklawson said:


> The same issue of "how long" shows up with Quarterstaff too.  Some will specify 6' and others up to 8'.  IIRC there are some references to even longer.
> 
> George Silver says:
> 
> ...



Thats specfically where the basis for my rule of thumb comes from.  Quaterstaff and for general use, not as a primarily thrusting or clubbing weapon.   The length of a weapon always varies with the user anyway.  a Longbow is literally a bow longer than you for example. 




Flying Crane said:


> Longer weapon does not always have the advantage.  For starters, it depends on the terrain and how much space is available, as well as tactics.  Example:  in a thick forest with heavy understory, I give the advantage to the guy with tomahawk and long knife, over the pikeman.
> 
> In open ground with lots of room, I give advantage to the guy with a six foot staff over the lone pikeman with a 14 foot pike.
> 
> ...



if you are fighting pikemen with a quater staff you have all ready lost.  Your a lowly peasant vs at best some cheap mercinieries, at worse some very good mercinaries/soldiers.  (or your going to get shot by a musketeer)


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> It's still not based on something. Unless your inaccurate belief on what general staff work is counts as something. There is no such thing as 'general staff work' which is why your claim is bonkers.



It is based on soemthing, i have explained what my statment is based on.

I have also definined "general staff work".  And by the words combined, i obviously mean a staff that isnt too long to be a effective club, but isnt too short to be a ineffective spear.   So you would fight with a mixture of thrusts and clubs/swings as opposed to primarily clubbing or thrusting.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> if you are fighting pikemen with a quater staff you have all ready lost.  Your a lowly peasant vs at best some cheap mercinieries, at worse some very good mercinaries/soldiers.  (or your going to get shot by a musketeer)


Once again, that depends.  

Against a group of pikemen in open ground?  Probably not going to go well for the staff man.

Against one pikeman?  I’d put money on the staff man, all else being equal.  Pike is meant to be used in a group formation.  It’s effectiveness breaks down as the group shrinks.  A lone pikeman, I’m skeptical.  Pike is long and relatively heavy.  Makes it tough to be quick and to redirect.  Staff man can defect the pikehead, maybe even smash it out of the pikeman’s hands, then rush in and close the gap where the pike isn’t too useful.  Now he smashes the pikeman’s Head into pulp with a good solid hickory staff. 

Pike in confined quarters is useless.  Thick forest with heavy undergrowth, or inside a typical two/bedroom house, or inside a trailer home, or in a fenced back yard with little room to retreat or reposition, for example.  

In those examples, I would give the advantage to a guy with a dagger or a hunting knife or a tomahawk.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> It is based on soemthing, i have explained what my statment is based on.
> 
> I have also definined "general staff work".  And by the words combined, i obviously mean a staff that isnt too long to be a effective club, but isnt too short to be a ineffective spear.   So you would fight with a mixture of thrusts and clubs/swings as opposed to primarily clubbing or thrusting.


There is no such thing as “general staff work”.  It is a methodology.  There are many different methodologies.  It isn’t generic.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> It is based on soemthing, i have explained what my statment is based on.
> 
> I have also definined "general staff work".  And by the words combined, i obviously mean a staff that isnt too long to be a effective club, but isnt too short to be a ineffective spear.   So you would fight with a mixture of thrusts and clubs/swings as opposed to primarily clubbing or thrusting.


That’s like saying the best size for a car is 15’ long. Without knowing the intended use (the staff fighting style), it’s based on nothing.


----------



## jobo (Sep 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Nor, really, is spending loads on a really nice hand saw when a cheaper model will do the work. But there's a satisfaction in a really nice tool, even when it doesn't do a better job. And there is a different feel to things like purpleheart wood. Even a dowel of that stuff (not a "staff") runs upward of $70.


trying to put a defintion of quality on something that doesnt do a better job is somewhat subjective  and the major plot point in zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance, just to show you could run the discusion to a few hundred pages.

it depends i suppose,  ive just bought myself a nice watch, that doesnt tell the time any better than a much cheaper watch, but then its real job is to be jewelry and look good/ exspensive, so as a life style acuitriment its worth the investment to annoy people who can only afford a cheap watch

on the flip side ive also bought a zippo knock off, that was £4 pounds and not £ 40 , it seems to do a sterling job of lighting my pipe, and that really all i exspect of it so any tangleable or intangable benefits from the real quality article can be safely ignored on the grounds of economy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 26, 2020)

jobo said:


> trying to put a defintion of quality on something that doesnt do a better job is somewhat subjective  and the major plot point in zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance, just to show you could run the discusion to a few hundred pages.
> 
> it depends i suppose,  ive just bought myself a nice watch, that doesnt tell the time any better than a much cheaper watch, but then its real job is to be jewelry and look good/ exspensive, so as a life style acuitriment its worth the investment to annoy people who can only afford a cheap watch
> 
> on the flip side ive also bought a zippo knock off, that was £4 pounds and not £ 40 , it seems to do a sterling job of lighting my pipe, and that really all i exspect of it so any tangleable or intangable benefits from the real quality article can be safely ignored on the grounds of economy.


Yep. That watch is like a purple heart wood bo. My oak staff would do the job nicely. The mechanical advantage of a denser wood is likely negligible, but man it feels nice.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Yep. That watch is like a purple heart wood bo. My oak staff would do the job nicely. The mechanical advantage of a denser wood is likely negligible, but man it feels nice.


I never handled Purple Heart.  Is there a special feel to it?  Something about the grain or density?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 26, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I never handled Purple Heart.  Is there a special feel to it?  Something about the grain or density?


The one I held felt especially dense. It was finished too smooth to feel the grain, but it was beautiful.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> The one I held felt especially dense. It was finished too smooth to feel the grain, but it was beautiful.


Any idea how it responds to impact stress?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 26, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Any idea how it responds to impact stress?


I'm not sure I'm remembering the discussion accurately (have had a few similar ones with other folks about other materials), but I thought they said it was sturdy like Appalachian hickory. I don't know if I'd do wood-on-wood contact work with something that nice unless I could afford to replace it at any time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not sure I'm remembering the discussion accurately (have had a few similar ones with other folks about other materials), but I thought they said it was sturdy like Appalachian hickory. I don't know if I'd do wood-on-wood contact work with something that nice unless I could afford to replace it at any time.


Yeah, eventually the surface will get all dented up regardless.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 27, 2020)

Purple heart is extremely hard wood with a 2520 rating on the Janka scale.

For comparison:

Hickory is at 1820

Oaks are in the 1200-1400 range

Walnut 1000-1050 range

Yellow pine is 870


It is denser, stronger, and has a higher stiffness rating than hickory.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 27, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> Purple heart is extremely hard wood with a 2520 rating on the Janka scale.
> 
> For comparison:
> 
> ...


Would you say that it is noticeably heavier than other woods, like hickory?

When it breaks, is it gradual with the fibers holding on for a while, or does it break cleanly?


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 27, 2020)

It is heavier (about 15 percent) but I'm not sure how it breaks.

It typically has a very straight grain but can have some pieces that have a wavy or curly grain.

It also can be hard on your tools working with it due to its hardness.  When cutting it you have to be careful of burning it from heat build up.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 27, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Any idea how it responds to impact stress?



I don't use mine with bo vs. bo drills.  The main benefit besides the beauty to me is the added heft.  It's a form of weight training to me as I go through the bo kata.  Then a 'normal' staff feels light and easy and to handle with practicing the partner exercises.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 27, 2020)

dancingalone said:


> I don't use mine with bo vs. bo drills.  The main benefit besides the beauty to me is the added heft.  It's a form of weight training to me as I go through the bo kata.  Then a 'normal' staff feels light and easy and to handle with practicing the partner exercises.


I feel the same way about my weapons training.  

I’m just thinking ahead to the zombie apocalypse, considering  optimal weapons materials.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 28, 2020)

dancingalone said:


> I don't use mine with bo vs. bo drills.  The main benefit besides the beauty to me is the added heft.  It's a form of weight training to me as I go through the bo kata.  Then a 'normal' staff feels light and easy and to handle with practicing the partner exercises.


If you use staff as weight training, the copper pipe can be a good one. If you close both ends, you can fill sand into it.


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I feel the same way about my weapons training.
> 
> I’m just thinking ahead to the zombie apocalypse, considering  optimal weapons materials.


for the ZA im using a pick axe handle with a spike on it, ive already got it ready, there no point waitibg till it happens and trying to select the weapon, it will be like toilet   paper early covid


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 30, 2020)

American Osage Orange might be an interesting choice of wood for a bo.

Its denser and harder than purple heart wood....might be a little heavy though....maybe not though.  It was popular in making bows due to its stiffness.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 30, 2020)

It's a good idea to put Tung oil on your staff.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 1, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's a good idea to put Tung oil on your staff.


Tung oil is my finish of preference. You can go light and still feel the grain, or you can apply several layers and get a smooth feel.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 1, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> American Osage Orange might be an interesting choice of wood for a bo.
> 
> Its denser and harder than purple heart wood....might be a little heavy though....maybe not though.  It was popular in making bows due to its stiffness.


Added weight would be a plus in my book. My oak staves are light to me, and I believe in the advantage of training with a wider range of contexts and tools to prepare to adapt.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 1, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> American Osage Orange might be an interesting choice of wood for a bo.
> 
> Its denser and harder than purple heart wood....might be a little heavy though....maybe not though.  It was popular in making bows due to its stiffness.


The term "bodark" was used for it, which was a corruption of "bois d'arc" because it is such a good wood for making bows.  The key is that it can be worked in the same way that English yew could, as a natural laminate.  The key, as I've been told, is to cut the stave such that you can have the sap-wood along one side of the length, and the heart-wood along the other.

There are lots of people currently making osage orange staffs and bow staves.  I've used a little bit of it for a short stick.  It's nice.  Very durable.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Would you say that it is noticeably heavier than other woods, like hickory?
> 
> When it breaks, is it gradual with the fibers holding on for a while, or does it break cleanly?



Purpleheart is heavier than most other woods (such as hickory, maple, etc).  

It's actually pretty resistant to breakage, but when it does, it breaks in a way that exposes very sharp edges.  Usually, you'll see it crack first, at which point the weapon is better off being discarded.  

Still, it does make for some really nice weapons, and they do last a very long time, especially if you're not using them for impact.  


Back to the question of how long should a bo be, it all depends.  

For most average sized people, with average length arms, your height + / - 2 inches is generally a good place to start.  

If you have longer than average arms, then you would probably find that a length of +6 inches, or maybe even a whole foot, to be more comfortable.  I've seen Oshiro Shihan use a 6' long bo, even though he's closer to 5' 5".


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Jan 31, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> My son is 5’6” and he uses a 6' bo.



Huh, interesting.


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Jan 31, 2021)

I thought about it and I would get a 5 ft 6 in staff, but maybe I would like to get a 6 ft one because of the tradition. 

I also want a for forms and combat techniques. 6 ft is a good height for it right?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> I thought about it and I would get a 5 ft 6 in staff, but maybe I would like to get a 6 ft one because of the tradition.
> 
> I also want a for forms and combat techniques. 6 ft is a good height for it right?


Based on what reasoning?  A lot of questions were sent in Your direction, including what does your instructor recommend, and what methodology are you training?  These things matter, but you haven’t given us any answers.  We have no basis on which to form any advice.


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Based on what reasoning?  A lot of questions were sent in Your direction, including what does your instructor recommend, and what methodology are you training?  These things matter, but you haven’t given us any answers.  We have no basis on which to form any advice.



I am looking for these answers myself


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> I am looking for these answers myself


You have the answers to these questions.

1. Do you have a teacher?  What does he recommend?

2. What system are you training?

If the answer to 1 is no, then the answer to 2 is none.  

Are you getting instruction, or are you trying to use some kind of media to learn something, or are you making up something on your own?


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> You have the answers to these questions.
> 
> 1. Do you have a teacher?  What does he recommend?
> 
> ...



I used to study under my TKD master in a small dojang near my workplace, pre-social distancing. I had to paying off my car, so I put those classes on hold for a bit. But that’s another story.

Anyway I haven’t gone to many classes since the pandemic hit, but before that I did do some bo staff training under him after my 2nd Dan Black Belt  testing.

So I’m basically doing stuff on my own for a little bit, and remembering some of what he taught.

And it was Kukkiwon TKD.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> I used to study under my TKD master in a small dojang near my workplace, pre-social distancing.


Call or email him.  Or wear a mask and show up and ask him.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> I used to study under my TKD master in a small dojang near my workplace, pre-social distancing. I had to paying off my car, so I put those classes on hold for a bit. But that’s another story.
> 
> Anyway I haven’t gone to many classes since the pandemic hit, but before that I did do some bo staff training under him after my 2nd Dan Black Belt  testing.
> 
> ...


Given that you have some instruction, it would be best to get your instructor’s input.  If you were training some bo already with him, what were you using then?  Seems like you probably already have the answer you are looking for?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> I thought about it and I would get a 5 ft 6 in staff, but maybe I would like to get a 6 ft one because of the tradition.
> 
> I also want a for forms and combat techniques. 6 ft is a good height for it right?



You could buy a 6 ft bo and then cut it down to the exact length you want. (5'7", 5'8", etc...).

Just remember you have to cut both ends for the taper to be the same and for correct balance.


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> You could buy a 6 ft bo and then cut it down to the exact length you want. (5'7", 5'8", etc...).
> 
> Just remember you have to cut both ends for the taper to be the same and for correct balance.



I think another problem is the size relative to the ceiling in the house, so maybe cutting it down may be the way to go after all.


----------

